# Trail gun?



## nuc (Jan 19, 2011)

Many "experts" have confused me about the appropriate caliber, frame and brand for a trail gun. I want to
purchase only one hand gun. 
Hiking solo in black bear, cougar and wolf country. Weight, therefore is an issue.
Some state that only a revolver in a 44mag. is adeuqate due to penetration and lack of jamming. Others 
state that a quick shooting, less recoil semi in a 40 cal. or 357 is best due to recoil. Some state the S and W 329 PD air light is great in the 44 while others say to light, excessive recoil etc. 
???? Suggestions.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

There is a whole thread devoted to the cougar/bear trail gun topic. There really is no "right" answer, too many variables. If I (or an expert) can find the thread, I'll post it for you.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Try this:
http://www.handgunforum.net/hunters-corner/25881-handgun-back-country.html


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

EliWolfe said:


> Try this:
> http://www.handgunforum.net/hunters-corner/25881-handgun-back-country.html


 Or this:
http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/26183-hiking-handgun-what-should-i-try.html


----------



## nuc (Jan 19, 2011)

*10mm glock semi*

A couple of gun experts suggested the 10mm glock as a wise choice instead of the 44 mag revolver due to
magazine capacity and penetration or bear and cougar. comments???


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I carry the Glock G20 in the woods, for use against feral hogs, mainly. The 10mm is probably not superior to the .44 magnum against something like a grizzly bear, but it may be adequate for black bear. If bear were likely, I would beef mine up a bit with a 22 lb. recoil spring, and a conventionally rifled barrel, for shooting 200 grain hardcast lead rounds. That would get me in the neighborhood of a .44 magnum, and I would still have 16 shots.

I still think the best idea against bear is to take a friend that you can outrun. :mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

[QUOTE
I still think the best idea against bear is to take a friend that you can outrun. :mrgreen:[/QUOTE]

Does your ex-wife count?
Eli :smt083


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

Well,nobody can make a decision for you.I know people who have killed 300 pound wild hogs with a .22 magnum.I heard of Indians who killed moose with .22 lr.

As far as reliability goes,anything can fail.Glocks have a very reliable reputation,as do many 1911s.There are many choices...


----------

